# Deworming



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Can Someone Please Explain To Me In Detail How Exactly Do You Deworm A Dog. And How Often Should It Be Done


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I give deworming meds at 6 weeks ( Some start at 4 weeks old.) and every 2 weeks after that till 12 weeks old. After that I do it every few months or so.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

YOu can buy dewormer at any pet store, its just a paste that you give to them. Or the vet will generally do it with the puppy shots. Instuctions should be on the tube.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*deworming*

I get my deworm stuff at the feed store. In a pinch I use garlic, but that can cause anemia in the long run so I do it only in a real pinch. it is easy to do. It is based on body weight. It comes in a paste or a liquid. Open their mouths and squirt it in their mouths You'll be fine.


----------

